# Garage smoking room



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

With fall approaching I was thinking of using my garage ( detached) as a place to go. I have a window in there that slides left to right. I was thinking a window fan that I can use to exhaust, a small space heater and maybe a air purifier. Any thoughts?


Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

As long as it's well insulated, it would work fine. If it's not well insulated and/or is very large, you might need to research the space heater a bit or you'll potentially run into issues with the garage losing heat faster than the heater can create it. Then again, I don't know where you live and may have survivable winters. It gets -10 or lower with windchill here, so it takes a lot more heat to be comfortable.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

I'd take the money from the air purifier and use it to upgrade the fan.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

If you can find a direct heat element for heating, that would be best, like a quartz heater than only heats what it's pointing at. That will keep you warm without having to heat the whole garage. It will also not heat the air that you are then exhausting outside. 

Also agreed, no need for the air purifier if you're exhausting your smoke. Just make sure not to try to heat up the garage by heating the air, or all of your warmth will go "right out the window".

Between the fan and heater, you should be able to get settled for <$30. More like $50-70 if you insist on buying them new. With Craigslist or some other yardsale/market, maybe under $10.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

That makes sense. The garage is not insulated but our winters will reach low teens with wind chill but that's not terribly common. As far as heating the space it's pointing at that's what I'm looking for and the fan. I was thinking the purifier because I don't want the lingering odor but like what was said, the fan should prevent that. 


Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I used to have a quartz tower heater kinda like this - http://www.amazon.com/Holmes-Quartz-Tower-Heater-White/dp/B00007L9TN

Also, I've seen guys who don't have electricity available buying these to put on propane tanks - http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-Single-Tank-Top-Propane/dp/B00005LEXJ



Chris80 said:


> That makes sense. The garage is not insulated but our winters will reach low teens with wind chill but that's not terribly common. As far as heating the space it's pointing at that's what I'm looking for and the fan. I was thinking the purifier because I don't want the lingering odor but like what was said, the fan should prevent that.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I was looking at this for the window









Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

If you really insist on spending the money on a window fan with a thermostat (?), feel free. But You could probably do much cheaper and get a window fan with on/off or just 3 speeds or something. You're going to be pointing it outwards, and will have it on whenever you're smoking. I assume you'll remove it when you're done. No other options needed, IMO- but feel free to throw a Dyson blade-less fan in there if you really wanna

I have two window fans in my home, a bionic where you can exhaust/intake and has 3 speeds, a remote, etc. and a hunter on-off turn it around if you want it to bring air in instead of out. Both cost me $10 each on CL.

Here's a cheaper version on the bay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Holmes-HAWF...ee-Shipping-/261733590830?hash=item3cf089a72e


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Good point. At that price point, it would be unnecessary. It would come out anyway so cheaper would be better. 


Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

A well insulated garage with an exhaust fan is a great way to beat the cold. The one thing many people neglect is an air intake. A way to get some fresh air into the garage will help with the air flow. A large enough heater will offset the cold draft made by the intake of (cold) fresh air. I would spend the money on a good fan system over a air purifier any day as air flow will probably do better than a purifier.
I don't have the luxury of a garage anymore, but built a "shack" that's big enough for me, my chair, side table and laptop. I have a small $20 heater that heats the whole shack. There is a smallish hole at one of the bottom corners to allow fresh air in and I rigged up a computer fan via USB cord to draw out the smoke. Overall its not pretty, but very functional.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

thebayratt said:


> A well insulated garage with an exhaust fan is a great way to beat the cold. The one thing many people neglect is an air intake. A way to get some fresh air into the garage will help with the air flow. A large enough heater will offset the cold draft made by the intake of (cold) fresh air. I would spend the money on a good fan system over a air purifier any day as air flow will probably do better than a purifier.
> I don't have the luxury of a garage anymore, but built a "shack" that's big enough for me, my chair, side table and laptop. I have a small $20 heater that heats the whole shack. There is a smallish hole at one of the bottom corners to allow fresh air in and I rigged up a computer fan via USB cord to draw out the smoke. Overall its not pretty, but very functional.


I was thinking of doing something similar in my small backyard. Until I can build my mancave, trying to find solutions, other then B&M to enjoy a stick during the winter. Last year was no bid deal as I only smoked once a month and it was easy for me to hold off during the winter, but now, I am up to 4-7 a week. and I really enjoy the down time.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

There are so many different possibilities here. If I had my way I would completely insulate and make the garage "livable". I was looking at pool tables and lights and decor and I was looking at all my LOSING lottery tickets. 


Hang on, I just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Churchhill CO (Sep 16, 2015)

Chris80 said:


> Good point. At that price point, it would be unnecessary. It would come out anyway so cheaper would be better.
> 
> Hold on a sec, just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


Fully agree there.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

thebayratt said:


> A well insulated garage with an exhaust fan is a great way to beat the cold. The one thing many people neglect is an air intake. A way to get some fresh air into the garage will help with the air flow. A large enough heater will offset the cold draft made by the intake of (cold) fresh air. I would spend the money on a good fan system over a air purifier any day as air flow will probably do better than a purifier.
> I don't have the luxury of a garage anymore, but built a "shack" that's big enough for me, my chair, side table and laptop. I have a small $20 heater that heats the whole shack. There is a smallish hole at one of the bottom corners to allow fresh air in and I rigged up a computer fan via USB cord to draw out the smoke. Overall its not pretty, but very functional.


What he said. You have to have make up air, or the exhaust fan will not be doing much. I have a `500cfm exhaust fan in my man cave and it works best with the window cracked open, or the door open. If I seal the room I lose quite a bit of efficiency on the exhaust fan. Now with that said, you could always just open the window while you are smoking and exhaust the smoke out when you are done.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Chris80 said:


> There are so many different possibilities here. If I had my way I would completely insulate and make the garage "livable". I was looking at pool tables and lights and decor and I was looking at all my LOSING lottery tickets.
> 
> Hang on, I just got cigar smoke in my eyes!


It wouldn't be all that much to insulate and Sheetrock a garage. No pressure here, but every guy needs a cave


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm an antique fan collector (not serious though; only have a few), but I've also been fascinated by electric fans of all types since I was a child. With new, modern fans, I'm partial to Air King, which is owned by Lasko. They're "assembled" here in the USA ("Made" in the USA? I'll let you decide that). They are high-quality fans with ball-bearing motors. I have the floor model, 9214, and I love it. Use it all the time in the warmer months.

They make two window fan models: a giant all-metal-construction 20" monster with reversible speeds (intake or exhaust):

Amazon.com - AirKing 9166 20" Whole House Window Fan - Window Fan Reversible










On Low, I imagine this thing will do pretty much all that you want it to do, and then some.

Or, Air King also makes a smaller, plastic 16" model:

Amazon.com: Air King 9155 Storm Guard Window Fan, 16-Inch: Home & Kitchen










Depending on the size of your garage, either one of these would work well. Here's their website for the two fans:

Air King Whole House Window Fan

Not a fan (pun intended) of the Commie-made Chinese Holmes window fans. I prefer high-quality American-made fans over those. That being said: I've also got no experience with them, so there you go.

Another option might simply be a el-cheapo plastic box fan that you can just put up in the window (assuming that the window in your garage has a windowsill). And when you're done, just take it down and leave it below the window for next time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah I would skip the air purifier and go with a good fan. As far as heating goes you will probably have to rely on a good whiskey!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Jade Falcon said:


> I'm an antique fan collector (not serious though; only have a few), but I've also been fascinated by electric fans of all types since I was a child. With new, modern fans, I'm partial to Air King, which is owned by Lasko. They're "assembled" here in the USA ("Made" in the USA? I'll let you decide that). They are high-quality fans with ball-bearing motors. I have the floor model, 9214, and I love it. Use it all the time in the warmer months.
> 
> They make two window fan models: a giant all-metal-construction 20" monster with reversible speeds (intake or exhaust):
> 
> ...


OMG, no wonder American manufacturing is dying at break-neck pace. For the price of the cheaper one of these, I could outfit every window in my house with a "cheapie" fan and have cash to spare. And all of those cheapos that I have (bought used) have been going strong for years now...

I will say my favorite fan is an old "Frigid" made in Brooklyn. It's pretty industrial and I have no doubt that it will outlive me. My only compliant with the fan is that it has three buttons. White, Green, Red. White is OFF. Green is HIGH. Red is LOW. Who designed that coloring system?


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

SeanTheEvans said:


> OMG, no wonder American manufacturing is dying at break-neck pace. For the price of the cheaper one of these, I could outfit every window in my house with a "cheapie" fan and have cash to spare. And all of those cheapos that I have (bought used) have been going strong for years now...
> 
> I will say my favorite fan is an old "Frigid" made in Brooklyn. It's pretty industrial and I have no doubt that it will outlive me. My only compliant with the fan is that it has three buttons. White, Green, Red. White is OFF. Green is HIGH. Red is LOW. Who designed that coloring system?


And that's fine.  I don't expect everyone to have the same taste in fans as I do, lol. That Frigid of yours is a good fan, which is why I prefer the Vintage/Antique fans over the current crop of plastic Chinese crap. Sorry, but I've had too many bad experiences with cheap fans, not even being used in an industrial setting. And I've heard far too many horror stories about the sleeve motors on cheap box fans from China. No thanks. I'll keep my Air King, thank you.

All that being said, one of my most reliable, most used fans, is a 9" High Velocity Lakewood HV-9 model, made in China. I've taken it to abandoned car dealerships for police training, I've taken to to military barracks, I've taken it to office buildings....you name it. That thing still works like a charm, and I bought it new in 2002-ish.

So there ya go.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

If you talk to any hvac guy they will always take about replacement air (like a couple guys have already). In short, you need to have replacement air coming in as your put air out. Ideally at the same rate. 

If you are an engineer you can over think it all day, or just play around with doors and windows. I too plan on trying to do something with the garage and a box fan on low. I want to create a draft that just pulls the smoke out of the room as opposed letting it stay in and make a stale odor. 

Do keep in mind that your fan that is removing the smoke will stink. The blades will soak up the smoke stink (at least my plastic box fan blades did). Every time I walk by that fan on the porch it stinks like a B+M with poor ventilation.

Has anybody done this with a metal blade fan without the stink issue? I have a gable fan that I could use if I turn it way down, but don't want to stink it up.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

HighNoon said:


> If you talk to any hvac guy they will always take about replacement air (like a couple guys have already). In short, you need to have replacement air coming in as your put air out. Ideally at the same rate.
> 
> If you are an engineer you can over think it all day, or just play around with doors and windows. I too plan on trying to do something with the garage and a box fan on low. I want to create a draft that just pulls the smoke out of the room as opposed letting it stay in and make a stale odor.
> 
> ...


I've dealt with this problem and cigarettes that was resolved by giving the entire thing a good top-to-bottom wash in high-grade iso. scrub down the blades, the grills, wipe down the internals as best as you can, let it dry, then run it outside for like a day to air out the internal mechanics a bit. Or just go the ******* option and blast an entire can of febreze into it while its running.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

I will say this, if someone could solve the problem of cigar smoke smell lingering in home or similar, they would be a rich man. I personally won't smoke in my home or the house - but wish there was a magical option that would let me have some latitude to do so. Not looking forward to freezing my butt off this winter in effort to "enjoy" a stick


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Have any of you guys been able to figure out a way to neutralize the lounge cigar smell in your man caves? I don't mind it but my wife does which makes it a no go currently. This thread has me thinking about it all again though

Even if I sit like a highschool kid blowing the smoke directly into the fan somehow there still seems to be a lingering odor. Mind you I don't find that to be enjoyable smoking experience


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

HighNoon said:


> Have any of you guys been able to figure out a way to neutralize the lounge cigar smell in your man caves? I don't mind it but my wife does which makes it a no go currently. This thread has me thinking about it all again though
> 
> Even if I sit like a highschool kid blowing the smoke directly into the fan somehow there still seems to be a lingering odor. Mind you I don't find that to be enjoyable smoking experience


I smoke in my man cave, and allow smoking during poker nights. I installed a ~500 cfm exhaust fan that is hooked up out the roof. I get the make up air from either the open window, or I keep the door cracked open. This drastically reduced the smoke in the room and I get about 12 air changes an hour. Once I'm done, or poker is over I leave the exhaust running overnight. The next morning I shut the fan off and turn on the air purifier. I have an air genius 5. Works for me, if it's just me smoking the wife can't even tell, it does take a couple days after a poker game, but the stink stays in my room and the rest of the house is just fine. Happy wife, happy life.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

CraigT78 said:


> I smoke in my man cave, and allow smoking during poker nights. I installed a ~500 cfm exhaust fan that is hooked up out the roof. I get the make up air from either the open window, or I keep the door cracked open. This drastically reduced the smoke in the room and I get about 12 air changes an hour. Once I'm done, or poker is over I leave the exhaust running overnight. The next morning I shut the fan off and turn on the air purifier. I have an air genius 5. Works for me, if it's just me smoking the wife can't even tell, it does take a couple days after a poker game, but the stink stays in my room and the rest of the house is just fine. Happy wife, happy life.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip on the air purifier. I don't want to smell the smoke after. But I also agree about the wife stuff - just isn't worth the hassle of hearing about it after.

I have a "brewing room" with a vortex inline fan to remove moisture during the boil. I thought about using that but after the way the box fan smells that I have, I don't dare because taking that apart to clean the internals would be a B. Those vortex fans aren't cheap either. I think my vortex fan is about half the cfm you mentioned.

I do have a gable fan that is an arse ripper. However that sucker is loud.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

HighNoon said:


> Have any of you guys been able to figure out a way to neutralize the lounge cigar smell in your man caves? I don't mind it but my wife does which makes it a no go currently. This thread has me thinking about it all again though
> 
> Even if I sit like a highschool kid blowing the smoke directly into the fan somehow there still seems to be a lingering odor. Mind you I don't find that to be enjoyable smoking experience


I think a lot of the linger smell could also be the materials in the room, clothe vs leather furniture, fabric or plastic window coverings. As far as odor goes, DIY recipe:

-Cup White Distilled White Vinegar
-2 cups warm water
-tbsp. of baking soda

Mix well and spray on anything that might hold in the smell, it will smell like vinegar for about a day but then it goes away.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

HighNoon said:


> Thanks for the tip on the air purifier. I don't want to smell the smoke after. But I also agree about the wife stuff - just isn't worth the hassle of hearing about it after.
> 
> I have a "brewing room" with a vortex inline fan to remove moisture during the boil. I thought about using that but after the way the box fan smells that I have, I don't dare because taking that apart to clean the internals would be a B. Those vortex fans aren't cheap either. I think my vortex fan is about half the cfm you mentioned.
> 
> I do have a gable fan that is an arse ripper. However that sucker is loud.


If you vent outside, why would you need to clean the fan?


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

CraigT78 said:


> If you vent outside, why would you need to clean the fan?


I spent this past summer using a box fan (pointed away from my wife) to smoke next to. It was to push the smoke away from her for the most part. So I would set it up on the table on low and puff as usual. Most of the smoke would get pulled in and diverted. However maybe a month or two later I walked by that fan on the porch and could smell a cigar lounge smoke odor from over 8 feet away. needless to say that fan is now the outside fan. You are saying that your ventilation system doesn't have a funk about it when it isn't on?

Thanks for the tip @elco69


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

HighNoon said:


> I spent this past summer using a box fan (pointed away from my wife) to smoke next to. It was to push the smoke away from her for the most part. So I would set it up on the table on low and puff as usual. Most of the smoke would get pulled in and diverted. However maybe a month or two later I walked by that fan on the porch and could smell a cigar lounge smoke odor from over 8 feet away. needless to say that fan is now the outside fan. You are saying that your ventilation system doesn't have a funk about it when it isn't on?
> 
> Thanks for the tip @elco69


Nope. Here are some photos of my setup. I cut a hole in my wall and installed the vent. Flex duct to the exhaust and then out to the roof. It's been installed about 5 months now, and I don't get any smells. If I did get a smell, I imagine I could just install a piece of foam insulation in the air vent when it's off.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Very cool set up. I think I will have to make a quick trip over to my home brewing and "hydroponics" store to check the price on that sleeving. I know they had some cheaper inline fans too. For the garage I am thinking I could make this work with a small investment.


----------



## Cdncubanlvr (Oct 10, 2015)

HighNoon said:


> Have any of you guys been able to figure out a way to neutralize the lounge cigar smell in your man caves? I don't mind it but my wife does which makes it a no go currently. This thread has me thinking about it all again though
> 
> Even if I sit like a highschool kid blowing the smoke directly into the fan somehow there still seems to be a lingering odor. Mind you I don't find that to be enjoyable smoking experience


In my Toronto apartment we used to sit at the door with am 18" Honeywell floor fan blowing air out the door... you could watch the smoke get sucked into the fan which was kind of fun. . There was a bit of an odor for a day or so after we'd smoke but never longer than that. .

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

